# Disappointment turns to success.



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

I'd gotten pictures of a nice 8 point and finally seen him chasing a doe this past Tuesday so I've been pulling all day vigils in the hopes of tying a tag to him. Well I suppose it just wasn't meant to be, Wednesday evening a 17 year old girl who's grand parents own one of the neighboring properties shot the 8 point. Although I was a little disappointed at the news I was excited for the girl for it was certainly a nice buck. However I didn't let that stop me from going out for I have pictures of other decent bucks that have been funneling through my property. So I set out yesterday morning to try and hang a tag. I got up early and got my gear ready, get the kids off to school and then headed out to a spot my dad had told me he was certain I'd kill a buck from. It didn't seem like a likely spot for various reasons but my dad is usually right about such things so I set up a small natural ground blind where two wood lots and two hay fields converge. There was a large scrape under a crab apple tree like 10 feet away from where my blind was. I hung a Tinks scent bomb over the scrape and squirted a few drops into the scrape itself then crawled into my blind. I knocked an arrow and reached down to fish my grunt out of my day pack when i looked up there was a buck crossing the field I was facing. He got to the edge of the woods and messed around pawing at the ground and sniffing around. I grunted at him and he just walked into the woods and out of sight. So I grunted again a little louder and he come back out still out of bow range. He started walking towards me so I picked up my bow but when he got to about 60 yards he turned into the woods again. This time I hit the doe bleat twice. No response, so I just sat there figuring he was gonna bed down and I was just gonna wait him out. After a few minutes I heard something moving to my right but my view was blocked by a round bail. As I turned to look behind the bail I caught movement in the field behind me it was the buck i'd just seen. He had circled around behind me, as he passed behind the bail I pulled my bow up and just as i come to full draw he was coming around the bail as soon as he cleared the hay bail I sent one flying. He went about 30 yards and piled up within eyesight of where i was sitting. From where I was sitting and where he was at when I shot it was about 10 feet away from me. I wasn't to keen on hunting from the ground especially since i have stands up in various spots around my property, but something told me to listen to what my dad said about setting up right there, I'm glad i listened to him. Anyway the buck was a 12 point, not my biggest deer and certainly not my smallest but I'm happy with him and that's all that matters to me.


----------



## BassinBowhunter (Sep 28, 2010)

Congrats on a great deer! Sounds like an unforgettable hunt!


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

congrats! nice buck!


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

Nice buck, sounds like you had a quick hunt. Ok Dad, if you say so.


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

Header said:


> Nice buck, sounds like you had a quick hunt. Ok Dad, if you say so.


yeah it all happened pretty quick. I had set the blind up the day before but decided to hunt a different stand. When I called dad Thursday night and told him I'd set up the blind but didn't hunt it, he told me I needed to hunt that blind. So to more or less humor the ole man I set up there yesterday morning. I Knocked an arrow at 8:20 am and I was dragging him out of the woods by 8:45 am. I know luck and being at the right place at the right time played a lot in getting this deer. It was definitely one of my more interesting hunts, since I rarely bow hunt from the ground. It definitely was different being at eye level and at such a close range. That deers body looked monstrous from 10 feet away lol. I had a major adrenalin crash last night lol, my muscles all ached this morning lol. Like I said in one of my previous posts, big or small when I see deer I get all jacked up, and seeing the one yesterday so close had me going bonkers lol!


----------



## The Ojibwa (May 30, 2010)

Awesome man!!!!


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

Good story and deer!


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Listen to your elders! Congrats on a nice buck.


----------



## medium mouth (Dec 5, 2006)

sounds a lot like what happend to me on the 11th. i had been seeing bucks but they would go various spots but seemed to funnel from the same spot..my grandpa told me to put a stand there even though ive seen most of the bucks fromt he stand i was in. well i hung a stand there and killed a 140 class 9 point that night. im gonna post a thread


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

yeah, the old timers know there stuff that's for sure. I stopped down and talked to the girl who shot the big 8 point on Thursday evening she lives there with her grand parents her mom and dad are both in the Army and are stationed over seas. She said that she had seen that buck on Tuesday come from my property and cross her grampa's field and come within shooting distance at one time but he wouldn't stop long enough to give her time to shoot. He was with a doe she said, which when I last seen him on Tuesday afternoon he was with a doe and headed in the direction of their property. She said they measured the spread on the main beams at 23" her grampa is having it mounted to go with the 14 point she killed last year from the same stand. This girl is only 17 and is a junior in high school. I told her to email me the pictures she took so when I get them I'll post them up here. Very nice girl and very smart. She said this is only her third season hunting and she's only hunted deer. So for only hunting for three years she's killed a doe and two wall hanger bucks. If only we were all so lucky lol! She was still all pumped up telling me how she got him lol.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Nice job. Congrats on a dandy deer.


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Nice buck sam!


----------



## nick99 (Mar 8, 2010)

Good Job Sam !!!


----------



## warden (Jun 14, 2007)

Nice buck!! Enjoyed your write-up.


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

Nice Deer Sam and write up. 
I was hoping to use your number this past week.Just wasn't meant to be.Seen a bunch and past on a few,but when it counted those critters stayed out of my range. 

Watched a beautiful 8pt on chase take out a small dead tree. Yes if a tree falls in the woods it makes a noise ..lol...Head down like a like a bulldozer flying threw the woods.Wish I had a video camera. It was unreal.

No well..Like you said just seeing deer gives me a rush like no other too.

Still have a lot of bow weeks left. Hope to call ya soon.


----------



## craig (Feb 9, 2008)

Nice buck, sounds like it was an exciting hunt, your boy looks awfully proud, congrats


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

Hey thanks everybody, I don't know which is harder, shooting a buck or shooting a doe. The ladies seem to be on high alert around my place lately. I don't know about the rest you guys but I think that the does around here have just been run ragged buy the few bucks that have been hanging around.

Mike, just hang onto my number you may just need it!


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

Nice!! Man I haven't had any time to get on the damn computer and didn't even know you shot one. Congrats man!! Now go get a doe!!


----------

